# New 8 week old V pup!



## Boonesmommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, we just got our new pup last friday so we have had him for 2 days now and I am just not sure if I am expecting too much from him. 
First, he likes his kennel when he is sleepy but he often cries in the middle of the night which I know that is normal.
Second, everywhere I read says for discipline a strong NO will do, but its not working it feels that Boone doesn't know a yes from a No and so I am hoping that with consistancy he will catch on???
Finally, he hates being on a leash and again I don't know if he is too young and thats the problem? Boone will gladly follow us when we go for a walk off his leash but he will only go so far and get scared then run back. 
Maybe I am expecting too much from him? I just want to raise our little guy well ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Patience, repetition with positive reinforcement! He's REALLY young and just getting used to being in a new setting, discovering new noises and environments. Welcome to the forum! You will meet many devoted V owners with alot of experience that will help you out. I'm only 6 months in, some here have 30 plus years with them so ask away; I've find everyone to be quite helpful and supportive!


----------



## Boonesmommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you! I am really excited to be on this Form its helped me so much already


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hi and welcome!! 

patience and lots of repetition im afraid...roxy still isnt a fan of the lead shes amazing off it mind still is but will still pull i got her a loop lead and shes alot better once hes big enoug try that ...

i was lucky as trained her along side my old terrior i think she picked up a lot from her


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It all gets alot better. The first few months are the worst. You just have to stay ontop of training. Ours took about four weeks to get used to his crate, we rewarded him every time he went in and soon he wanted to go in. Good luck.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good responses so far. It will take time. 


Can I ask though for some pup pics. Sorry just couldn't let the opportunity go!


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

We're still learning alot about V's... our kiddo is 1.5 year this month... and still discovering 'unique' traits he has..

Congratulations on the new addition to your family! This forum is amazing and everyone here is very helpful. V' all have a unique personalitty of your own but one thing is always true... patience and consistency is key... and you will find what works for you once you get to know your kiddo better and vice versa... you will both teach other many things and also discover parts about you as well.. enjoy the momments and take lots of pictures!

Just a personal suggestion with regards to the leash... is too introduce the leash by letting it dangle infront of him and just letting him sniff and identify it as some thing that will not hurt him.. ofcourse he is still young, but they are very smart to understand the difference between something bad and something good. after he identifies the leash as some thing not bad, you can attach it onto him and reward him with some positive reinforcement then gradually work your way from there...

 Put up some pictures!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there! So glad you found the forum.

Yes, I do think you are expecting a bit too much of him. Right now, he is just a baby. I highly recommend positive reinforcement in training. With a small pup, you will crossly be saying "no" quite a bit. In fact, there is a possibility that attention is what the boy is seeking and by saying no, you are providing that. Yelling no or saying it in a serious voice should have an effect, but who really wants to be doing that all the time? We basically used the formula of, 1) making a no sound, 2) redirecting to a positive replacement behavior and 3) praising the positive behavior with praise, play or a treat. 

I always recommend Ian Dunbar's free e-book, "After you get your puppy," but there are a lot of good sources out there (including this very forum).  

As for leash training, we tried to go on walks with the boy around 12 weeks and he just wanted to pull pull pull. Is that the problem you are having with Boone? Or is it that he actually seems agitated by or scared of the leash? 

If he simply wants to pull, do your best to stop walking or change direction when he does so. Walking was a disaster for us at 12 weeks and the breeder recommended waiting until he was 4 months to really work on it. We waited, only using the leash when needed and being consistent on pulling and there was a world of difference at 4 months. The boy simply wasn't mature enough to handle it, a month prior.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!! 

Don't try to do so much so fast. like luv2laugh said, he is just a baby. With the leash thing, I'm not going to be much of a help Riley took to it right away because we took him on walks with other dogs. So he learned that if he put on his "gear" he got to go with them. So maybe find someone in your area that you might could go walking with.

When it comes to Yes versus No, Riley didn't really learn that firmly until he was a couple months old. So with that be very patient and consistent.

With his crate and crying in the middle of the night, is he crying because he's lonely or does he have to go to the bathroom? Puppies don't have completely control over their bladder until they are I think 6 months old. But, you are right that is very normal.

Over all it sounds like you are doing great! Keep up the good work, can't wait to some pictures!!


----------



## Boonesmommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I feel very welcomed
Boone is now 11 weeks old and doing so well!
GREAT feedback thanks again!


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome bonesmummy! You will face tougher times and test from your V, in the weeks to come. Don't feel bad if you get frustrated. I and am sure other members have felt that way. Don't take it out on your pup when you do(easy to say). Assertiveness,calm and consistency is the key..you have got a gem of a breed,and that's a fact!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This young be very consent and rewarding as you speak

extreme loud and out of control emotions he will crumble

Reward the most basic steps he or she takes ;D
some treats ok

Love is better then a beat down

and gain his trust and respect 

these great giving loving Dogs will love you far longer then humans ever can or care 

and they love us at are worst

More as he ages

Help him and share and risk some at this point his life you and a new play ground is his or hers

Your blessed

but the keys respect, love and basic commands

each time make it close to the same

add some tasks as time and improvements progress

Humans feed off fighting and drama

Dogs do less and if you damage a pups spirit you may damage his soul

I wish you the best

they take in all and see far more then us and scents can be a key as well
I am so blessed Rudy is far smarter then me ;D

48 plus years caring and raising pups most were bird dogs
all became my earned best friend

as I fight on Rudy is now my help and eyes at times 8)

Like kids remember it all they age fast be blessed


----------



## Boonesmommy (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is our Boone for those of you who requested a picture ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Look at those ears! He might fly away! Very cute, I wish they would stay puppies forever. Well on second thought no I don't, I think I might end up in a mad house if my boys stayed pups forever! Good luck with your training.


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of V ownership!!! I was in your place not too long ago. I felt exactly the same way thinking that Lu would learn everything right away and everything would be a breeze. however what I really learned was patience and humility. I have never been good at controlling my emotions until after working with my pup. Positive reinforcement and redirecting are definitely the best choices for correction in V's. They learn very quickly as I recently started the "find it" game with Lu. Which I found on here the other day! Keep asking questions and be consistent. right now you are trying to build a trust filled relationship with a brand new pup. He has to realize that he can trust what you say as the only way to do things . Eventually he will stop testing you, but that is a long way off.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Boone those ears are simply georgous...........


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful pup!!!!!
Boonesmommy - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NowakVizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

He is very handsome. Enjoy it while it lasts they grow quickly. Igor hated his leash initially and after a week he learned to love it. We associated it with a treat so he would start to enjoy it. Never thought I would love an animal as much as I love Igor!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Your Boone is sure a good looking boy!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Three words - Love....those....ears!!!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ahhh! I love the ears! Gorgeous pup. I wish you the best during puppy-hood.


----------

